# Oils.



## .Ghost.Face. (Apr 28, 2010)

God I hate being a new guy to these cars but it happens... 

I just purchased my '06 A3 and am doing an Oil change and some other preventive maint. before I even drive the car. 

I have done some searching but this new site isn't the best for that. 

I searched for the best oil to use for the FSI 2.0T and found a list which I will post right after this, BUT I have no service records of the vehicle so I cant just go off of what the previous owner used...

Which OIL do you all recommend and Filter? And also any other tips that I should go ahead and do that is a quick and easy but preventive step in making these engines last a long time?

Here is the list I have found while searching. I need a good U.S OIL that you all have found to work the best with these vehicles?

Thanks,

Jesse.


The List:
VW 502 00
Addinol Addinol Extra Power MV 0538 LE SAE 5W-30 
Addinol Addinol Super light MV0546 SAE 5W-40 
Addinol High Star SAE 5W-40 
Addinol Addinol Eco Light SAE 5W-40 
Adnoc Adnoc Image SAE 5W-30 
Adnoc Adnoc Image SAE 5W-40 
Agip Agip Sint Evolution SAE 5W-40 
Agip Agip Sint Turbodiesel SAE 5W-40 
Agip Agip Synthetic PC SAE 5W-40 
Agip Agip Tecsint SL SAE 5W-40 
Agip Agip Extra HTS SAE 5W-40 
AnYe Lubricating Oil AnYe 1 SAE 5W-40 
Aral Aral SuperTronic Diesel SAE 0W-40 
Avia Avia Synth SAE 5W-40 
Beijing Tongyi 
Petroleum Xin Gai Nian SAE 5W-40 
BP BP Visco 5000 SAE 5W-40 
BP BP Visco 7000 Sport SAE 5W-40 
BP BP Visco 7000 TD SAE 5W-40 
BP BP Visco 7000 TD Sport SAE 5W-40 
BP Meister-Öl Leichtlauf-Motorenöl SAE 5W-40 
BP BP Professional EURO Plus SAE 5W-40 
BP BP EuroSpirit SAE 5W-40 
Bucher AG MOTOREX Select SP-X SAE 5W/30 SAE 5W-30 
Bucher AG MOTOREX PROFILE V-XL SAE 5W/40 SAE 5W-40 
Carl Bechem Hessol ADT Plus SAE 5W-40 
Carl Bechem Staroil Synergie Alpha SAE 5W-40 
Castrol Adamol Multitop PDI SAE 5W-40 
Castrol Castrol 505 01 SAE 5W-40 
Castrol Castrol Edge Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40 
Castrol Castrol Formula RS Road and Track SAE 5W-40 
Castrol Castrol GTD 505 01 Top Up SAE 5W-40 
Castrol Castrol GTD Direct Injection SAE 5W-40 
Castrol Castrol GTX 5 SAE 5W-40 
Castrol Castrol GTX 7 Dynatec Neu SAE 5W-40 
Castrol Castrol TXT 505 01 SAE 5W-40 
Castrol Castrol TXT Softec Plus SL SAE 5W-30 
Castrol Castrol GTX Magnatec 5W-40 SAE 5W-30 
Castrol Castrol GTX 9 Magnatec SAE 5W-30 
Castrol Castrol GTX Magnatec 5W-30 SAE 5W-30 
Castrol Castrol GTD Magnatec 5W-40 SAE 5W-30 
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional SAE 5W-30 
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional C3 SAE 5W-40 
Castrol Castrol Edge SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional C3 SAE 5W-30 
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Diesel B4 SAE 5W-40 
Castrol Castrol Edge SAE 5W-40 
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Diesel SAE 5W-30 
Castrol Castrol Magnatec C3 SAE 5W-40 
Castrol Castrol Magnatec C3 SAE 5W-30 
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional C3 SAE 5W-40 
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional C3 SAE 5W-30 
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional SAE 5W-40 
Castrol Castrol GTX Magnatec SAE 5W-30 
Castrol Castrol GTX Magnatec C3 SAE 5W-30 
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional OE SAE 5W-30 
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional SAE 5W-40 
CastrolCastrol GTX 7 Dynatec SAE 5W-40 
CastrolCastrol Syntec SAE 5W-40 
CastrolCastrol Edge Formula RSSAE 0W-40 
CastrolCastrol Magnatec A3/B4 SAE 5W-40 
Cepsa Cepsa Star Mega SyntheticSAE 5W-40 
Cepsa Cepsa Star TDI Synt SAE 5W-40 
Chevron Havoline Ultra SSAE 5W-40 
Chevron Havoline Ultra SSAE 5W-30 
Cyclon Hellas Cyclon F1 Racing SAE 5W-40 
De Oliebron TOR Specialsynth SAE 5W-40 
Dongying Xinyi Xin Yi 1 SAE 5W-40 
Duckhams Duckhams QS SAE 5W-40 
Duckhams Duckhams QS Premium MO SAE 5W-40 
Elf Elf Excellium DID SAE 5W-40 
Engen Petroleum Engen Xtreme SAE 5W-40 
Enoc Protec X-treme SAE 5W-40 
Esso Esso Ultron SAE 5W-40 
Esso Esso Ultron SL SAE 5W-40 
Esso Esso Ultron Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40 
Esso Motor Oil Plus SAE 5W-40 
Esso Megatron SAE 5W-40 
Esso Tecar Supersyn SAE 5W-40 
Esso Tecar Leichtlaufmotorenoel SAE 5W-40 
Eurol Eurol Super Lite 5W-40 SL/CF SAE 5W-40 
Eurol Eurol Turbo DI SAE 5W-40 
FL Selenia Selenia Diesel Common Rail Generation SAE 5W-40 
FL Selenia Selenia Benzina Multi Valves Generation SAE 5W-40 
FL Selenia Aktual Fully Synth SAE 5W-40 
FL Selenia Selenia K SAE 5W-40 
FL Selenia Selenia WRSAE 5W-40 
Fuchs Fuchs TITAN SupersynSAE 5W-30 
Fuchs Fuchs TITAN SupersynSAE 5W-40
Fuchs TITAN Formel MC SAE 5W-40 
Fuchs TITAN Supersyn LONGLIFE SAE 5W-30 
Galp energia Galp Energy Plus SAE 5W-40 
Galp energia Galp Energy SP SAE 5W-40 
Galp energia Galp Energy Ultra LS SAE 5W-40 
Galp energia Galp Formula 1 Plus SAE 5W-40 
Galp energia Galp Formula 505 SAE 5W-40 
Galp energia Galp Formula TD Plus SAE 5W-40 
Galp energia Galp Formula XLD SAE 5W-40 
GinouvesYork 848 SAE 5W-40 
Gulf Gulf Formula GX SAE 5W-30 
Gulf Oil Gulf Formula G SAE 5W-30 
Gulf Oil Gulf Formula G SAE 5W-40 
Hunold Eurolub Cleantec SAE 5W-30 
Igol Igol Symbol Ceramic SAE 5W-40 
Igol Process Compact M SAE 5W-30 
INA INA Futura MB SAE 5W-30 
Iranol Iranol 30,000 SAE 5W-40 
Kendall Motor Oil Kendall GT-1 Full Synthetic Motor Oil SAE 5W-40 
Kuttenkeuler Motorenöl S-Tronic SAE 5W-40 
Kuwait Petroleum Q8 Formula Excel SAE 5W-40 
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly TopTec 4100 SAE 5W-40 
Liqui MolyLiqui Moly Pro-Engine M 300 SAE 5W-30 
Liqui MolyLiqui Moly Leichtlauf Special LL SAE 5W-30 
Longpan Petrochemical Sonic 9000 SAE 5W-40 
Lotos Lotos Economic SAE 5W-30 
Lotos Lotos Syntetic SL/SJ/CF/CD SAE 5W-40 
Lotos Lotos Traffic SAE 5W-40 
Lotos Lotos Traffic Turbodiesel CF SAE 5W-40 
Lotos Lotos Economic SL/CF SAE 5W-30 
Lotos Lotos Traffic Thermal Control SL/CF SAE 5W-40 
Lotos Lotos Traffic Diesel 505.01 SAE 5W-40 
Lukoil Lukoil-Synthetic SAE 5W-40 
Meguin Motorenoel Low Emission SAE 5W-40 
Meguin Motorenoel Ultra Performance Longlife SAE 5W-40 
Meguin Olympia Pro-Tech Fully Synthetic Engine Oil SAE 5W-40 
Meguin megol Motorenoil Quality SAE 5W-30 
Meguin megol Motorenoel Ultra Performance Longlife SAE 5W-40 
Mobil Mobil Special X SAE 5W-40 
Mobil Mobil Syst S ESP SAE 5W-30 
Mobil Mobil 1 SAE 5W-40 
Mobil Mobil Synt S SAE 5W-40 
Mobil Mobil 1 SAE 0W-40 
MobilMobil 1 Turbo Diesel SAE 0W-40 
MobilMobil 1 Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40
MobilMobil 1 Arctic SAE 0W-40 
MobilMobil Synt S Turbo DieselSAE 5W-40 
MobilTecar 50501SAE 5W-30 
MobilMobil Special X SAE 5W-40 
MobilMobil 1 Formula C SAE 0W-40 
MOL MOL Dynamic Gold SAE 5W-30 
Motul Motul 8100 X-cess SAE 5W-40 
Motul Motul H-Tech Multi Standard SAE 5W-40 
Motul Motul Specific 505 01 SAE 5W-40 
Motul Motul Synergie SAE 5W-40 
Motul Motul 8100 X-clean SAE 5W-40 
Motul Motul 8100 X-max SAE 5W-30 
MRD Motor Gold Supertec SAE 5W-40 
Neste Oil Neste City ProSAE 5W-40 
Nocc Valar Gema XLL 053 SAE 5W-30 
Northland Synergy Synthetic EuroSyn SAE 5W-40 
Oest Oest ETA Synthetik SAE 5W-40 
Ölwerke Julius 
Schindler Econo Veritas XL-HC SAE 5W-40 
Ölwerke Julius 
Schindler OJS Econo-Veritas XL-HC SAE 5W-40 
Ölwerke Julius 
Schindler OJS Engine Oil SAE 5W-40 
OMV OMV BIXXOL special G SAE 5W-30 
OMV OMV syn com SAE 5W-40 
OMV OMV BIXXOL premium SAE 5W-40 
OMV OMV BIXXOL premium Diesel SAE 5W-40 
OMV OMV BIXXOL extra SAE 5W-40 
Orlen Oil Plantinum Synthetic SM/SL/CF SAE 5W-40 
Orlen Oil PLATINUM MAXENERGY EURO4 SAE 5W-30 
Orlen Oil Star Synt SAE 5W-40 
Panolin Panolin Indy SV SAE 5W-40 
Paramo Mogul Racing Pro SAE 5W-40 
Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum European Formula SAE 5W-40 
Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum European Formula Ultra SAE 5W-30 
Pennzoil Pennzoil Synthetic European Formula SAE 5W-40 
Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum European Ultra Diesel SAE 5W-30 
Pentosin Pento High PerformanceSAE 5W-40 
Petro China Kunlun HTPC SAE 5W-40 
Petro China KUNLUN Tianrun SAE 5W-40 
Petrol Ofisi PO Maxima SAE 5W-40 
Petrol Ofisi PO Maxima Diesel SAE 5W-40 
Petronas Petronas Syntium 3000 SAE 5W-40 
Petronas Petronas Syntium 3000 LL SAE 5W-30 
Poweroil High-Tech- 
Schmierstoffe High-Tech-Schmierstoffe vollsynth. SAE 0W-40
Prista Oil Prista Ultra SAE 5W-40 
Profi-Tech Profi-Car Synth Tech XT SAE 5W-40 
Quaker State Q European EngineSAE 5W-40 
Quaker State Q European Engine Ultra SAE 5W-30 
Quaker State Quaker State Full Synthetic European Formula SAE 5W-40 
Quantum Quantum PD Diesel SAE 5W-40 
Rafinerija Modrica Galax RacingSAE 5W-40 
Ravensberger 
Schmierstoffvertrieb Ravenol VSI SAE 5W-40 
Ravensberger 
Schmierstoffvertrieb Ravenol Hydrocrack Synth. HCS SAE 5W-40 
Repsol Repsol Elaion Full Performance SM SAE 5W-40 
Repsol Repsol Elite Cosmos SAE 0W-40 
Repsol Repsol Elite Evolution SAE 5W-40 
Repsol Repsol Elite Competicion SAE 5W-40 
Rothen Oil Rothen Extrasynth SAE 5W-30 
Rowe Rowe Synt PD SAE 5W-40 
SCT Mannol Extreme SAE 5W-40 
Seventy-Six Lubricants76 Pure Synthetic Motor Oil SAE 5W-40 
Shanghai Tempo Tempo 8000-1A SAE 5W-40 
Shell Formula Shell Ultra AB SAE 5W-30 
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Plus SAE 5W-30 
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Plus SAE 5W-40 
Shell Shell Helix Plus S SAE 5W-30 
Shell Shell Helix Plus S SAE 5W-40 
Shell Shell Helix Premium SAE 5W-40 
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Plus VA SAE 5W-40 
Shell Q Diesel Plus SAE 5W-40 
Shell Shell Helix DieselUltra SAE 5W-30 
Shell Shell Helix Ultra SAE 0W-40 
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra SAE 5W-40 
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra SAE 0W-40 
Shell Shell Helix Ultec SAE 0W-40 
Shell Shell Helix Ultra SAE 5W-30 
Shell Shell Helix Ultra SAE 5W-40 
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra SAE 5W-30 
Shell PKW Motorenöl SAE 5W-40 
Shell Shell Helix PlusSAE 5W-30 
Shell Shell Helix Plus SAE 5W-40 
Shell Vapsoil 502 00 SAE 5W-40 
Shell Shell Helix Plus S SAE 5W-40 
Shell Shell Helix Ultra AM SAE 5W-30 
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra SAE 5W-40 
Shell Shell Helix Ultra AM SAE 5W-40 
Shell Vapsoil 503 01 SAE 5W-30 
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra VA SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Ultra AX SAE 5W-30 
Shell Q European Engine Ultra Diesel SAE 5W-30 
Shell Shell Helix Plus SM SAE 5W-40 
Shell Shell Helix Plus SM SAE 5W-30 
Sinopec Polar Star SAE 5W-40 
Sinopec Polar Star II SAE 5W-40 
Slovnaft Madit Ultra SAE 5W-30 
S-Oil Corporation SSU EURO XT SAE 5W-40 
S-Oil Corporation SSU EURO XT SAE 5W-30 
Sonol Sonol Synt 502.00 SAE 5W-40 
SRS Schmierstoff 
Vertrieb Wintershall VIVA 1 longlife SAE 5W-30 
SRS Schmierstoff 
VertriebWintershall Primalub topsynth SAE 5W-40 
SRS Schmierstoff 
VertriebWintershall ViVA 1 topsynth SAE 5W-40 
SRS Schmierstoff 
VertriebWintershall ViVA 1 topsynth alpha LA SAE 5W-30 
Statoil Statoil LazerWay SAE 5W-40 
Statoil Statoil LazerWay C SAE 5W-40 
Statoil Statoil Pro Synthetic SAE 5W-40 
Statoil Statoil LazerWay TDI SAE 5W-40 
Statoil Statoil PRO Synthetic SAE 5W-40 
SWD Concep-Tech HDC SAE 5W-40 
SWD swd Primus HDC SAE 5W-40 
SWD GECCO Motorenöl HC SAE 5W-40 
TACTI Corporation CASTLE EUARO 502 SAE 5W-40 
TACTI Corporation Castle Euaro 502 SAE 5W-40 
Tamoil Tamoil SINT FUTURE RACING SAE 5W-40 
Texaco Havoline Ultra SAE 5W-40 
TNK Lubricant LLC TNK Ultra SAE 5W-40 
TNK Lubricant LLC TNK Magnum SyntheticSAE 5W-40 
Unil Opal Opaljet 24 S SAE 5W-40 
United Oil United 1 Fully Synthetic SAE 5W-40 
Valvoline Valvoline SynPower MXL SAE 5W-30 
Valvoline Valvoline DuraBlend MXLSAE 5W-40 
Valvoline Synpower MST SAE 5W-30 
VAPS VAPSOIL 505 01 SAE 5W-40 
Vial Oil Consol Ultima SAE 5W-40 
Volkswagen Mexico Audi, Seat, VW Aceite para Motor a Gasoline VW 502 
00 100% Sintético SAE 5W-40 
Volkswagen Original 
Teile ® Volkswagen Special plus SAE 5W-40 
Weco Weco TXI Syntolube SAE 5W-40 
Westfalen AG Westfalen Megatron SAE 5W-40 
Wolf Wolf Masterlube Synflow DC SAE 5W-40 
Yacco Yacco VX 1000 SAE 5W-40
Yacco Yacco VX 600SAE 5W-40 
Yacco Yacco VX 1703 FAP SAE 5W-40 
YPF YPF Elaion Full Performance SM SAE 5W-40 
Zeller+Gmelin Divinol Syntholight SAE 5W-40 
Zeller+Gmelin Divinol Syntholight SAE 0W-40


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

wat.


----------



## .Ghost.Face. (Apr 28, 2010)

I think that was a pretty self explanitory question...

Talked to a guy from German Auto Parts and he recommended Total Quartz 9000 5w40 synthetic.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

The only one I find easily is Castrol Syntec, which I get at Advance Auto Parts.

Filter: OEM. It's an insert.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Redline 5w40 or Mobil TDT (not sure of weight) consistently get better oil analysis results and are the top picks of the oil Guru's.

Oil filter... Believe it or not... Fram. It's the same German filter, just rebranded.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> Redline 5w40 or Mobil TDT (not sure of weight) consistently get better oil analysis results and are the top picks of the oil Guru's.
> 
> Oil filter... Believe it or not... Fram. It's the same German filter, just rebranded.


the TDT is 5w40 its what i run works great, would run redline if it wasn't 13 bucks a quart up here :banghead:

also the fram filter maybe close to the original but it does seem to be a tad tighter then OEM.


----------



## .Ghost.Face. (Apr 28, 2010)

SO through my searching, I came up with...

OEM Filter

Total Quartz Energy 9000 5w40 synthetic.


:thumbup::thumbdown:?


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

.Ghost.Face. said:


> SO through my searching, I came up with...
> 
> OEM Filter
> 
> ...


:thumbup:
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?category=22&type=2


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

MisterJJ said:


> Redline 5w40 or Mobil TDT (not sure of weight) consistently get better oil analysis results and are the top picks of the oil Guru's.
> 
> Oil filter... Believe it or not... Fram. It's the same German filter, just rebranded.


is the Mobil1 a LOW SAP oil?


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

.Ghost.Face. said:


> SO through my searching, I came up with...
> 
> OEM Filter
> 
> ...


Group III weaksauce


----------



## .Ghost.Face. (Apr 28, 2010)

REVGTI said:


> Group III weaksauce


Explain?...


----------



## karmic (Jan 11, 2010)

*My option....*

Amsoil.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

.Ghost.Face. said:


> SO through my searching, I came up with...
> 
> OEM Filter
> 
> ...


why did you even make this thread? You already knew what you were going to run. You asked for people opinions and then went with what a parts guy told you. Not saying he's wrong or doesn't know but why ask us then? We have the car does he?

Fram filter is just a rebranded Mann or Mahle filter, most still have the original filter name burned into it.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## .Ghost.Face. (Apr 28, 2010)

Did I say that just cause I searched and found that, that it was what I was going to run? No.

I posted that I talked to someone and they said to run that so I could get everyones opinions on that Oil.

Does that not make perfectly good sense to you? Not trying to sound like an ******* but it does to me.

If it isnt a good OIL to use with these cars tell me why and what would be better and why, not a smart ass answer.. 

Im not a newb to cars but I will say I am still learning about these FSI engines and what is best for them. So if you have good information to give me then do it, If not stay out. :thumbup:

Thanks,

Jesse.


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

.Ghost.Face. said:


> Explain?...


Do the research on Group III oil vs Group IV

Group IV is PAO, which is a true synthetic by European standards. Any oil that's a Group III or lower cannot be sold as 100% synthetic in Europe as must be sold as "blend" or "Technology" Good oils use a PAO base, examples are some MOBIL1, some Asmoil, some Redline, some royal purple, some Motul, some Total

Find products that meet 502,505 or 505.01, then proceed to determine group III vs group IV and finally determine what oil fits your budget. Dont forget about HIGH SAP VS LOW SAP. I would use a high-mid SAP oil anyday vs a low SAP oil on our cars.


----------



## .Ghost.Face. (Apr 28, 2010)

On germanautoparts.com the Total Quarts says it is a 502 and 505...
But thank you for the information.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

.Ghost.Face. said:


> Did I say that just cause I searched and found that, that it was what I was going to run? No.
> 
> I posted that I talked to someone and they said to run that so I could get everyones opinions on that Oil.
> 
> ...


 You asked what people recommended... People told you...You mention nothing about what people say and tell us you are going to run what a parts guy told you....Next time you have a question just go ask him I guess because you obviously don't value anybody's input here.

Also do some research and you will quickly see that 99% of the VW approved oils are pure crap in these FSI motor. I know from experience and can tell you most stuff on that list is either impossible to find in the US or doesn't work as good as what the people already suggested using.


----------



## .Ghost.Face. (Apr 28, 2010)

I never said anything about running that? I said that was something I found while searching... and asked if that was good or bad.

What would you recommend?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

.Ghost.Face. said:


> I never said anything about running that? I said that was something I found while searching... and asked if that was good or bad.
> 
> What would you recommend?


I run Red line 0w40 in winter and 5w40 in Summer. Some other good choices are Castrol SLX 5w30 Professional or Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel 5w40 or even the German Syntec which is 0w30. All of these have been proven to be good oil choices for the FSI.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

For anyone looking to save a little cash on a current or future oil changes..

MJM has 5 oil filters for $45 with free shipping. I paid $20 for one filter from the dealer on my last oil change so this is a pretty good savings. :thumbup:

http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/....5_Oil_Filters_Pack_of_5_OEM&products_id=3247


----------



## REVGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

Uber-A3 said:


> German Syntec which is 0w30



The green stuff? Where can you even find this stuff anymore?


----------



## dj age one (Jun 2, 2000)

karmic said:


> Amsoil.


I haven't seen any one use this in the 2.0..

BUT..

I've seen, the absolute WORST damage to a PD (BEW) cylinder head, 7k miles on amsoil, customer insists it was a 505.01 oil. 

I've been able to replace just the cam/ cam followers on most of those. 

this one chewed up the head, beat the piss out of the top of the valves, ect. never seen one that bad before.

Mind you, the cam wear issue the FSI has is NOTHING compared to the PD cam wear issues. 

All I sell here, and I'll put in my cars is Castrol SLX (505.01/ 502.00) and Castrol SLX LL03 507.00 504.00 (for the common rail engines)

OE filter manufacture is MANN or Hengst. those filter are the same as getting one from the dealer, but in a less expensive box


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

We have package deals on Motor Oil and filters:

http://www.dbcperformance.com/category_s/977.htm


----------



## number17 (Jun 28, 1999)

tdotA3mike said:


> the TDT is 5w40 its what i run works great, would run redline if it wasn't 13 bucks a quart up here :banghead:
> 
> also the fram filter maybe close to the original but it does seem to be a tad tighter then OEM.


So Mobil Turbo Diesel Truck 5w40 is good for the 2.0T? 

I always have problem finding most of these oil on the list in TO, but Mobil TDT seems to be pretty easy to find. I think even Canadian Tire carries it!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

yep, TDT 5w-40 is good stuff.

im currently running Shell Rotella T6 and it seems to run alot nicer when I start up cold, and oil consumption is down a bit.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

number17 said:


> So Mobil Turbo Diesel Truck 5w40 is good for the 2.0T?
> 
> I always have problem finding most of these oil on the list in TO, but Mobil TDT seems to be pretty easy to find. I think even Canadian Tire carries it!


yeah its pretty good stuff according to most UOA's out there. Just don't push it past 7k KM on the oil change it every 5 to 6k KM and it will work fine


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

Many members of our German A3Q Community use Oils from Addinol


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

lol, just noticed the OP is banned. sucka.


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

I use only Lubro-Moly Synthoil 5W-40. It looks kinda strange, it's black when fresh out of jug.

Found a great price for the 5 Liter jug at Import Replacement Parts. A case order of 4 and gets you free shipping. 

www.importrp.com


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We have package deals on Motor Oil and filters:
> 
> http://www.dbcperformance.com/category_s/977.htm


I use my restaurant menu method of choosing when i dont know I want....and there are too many choices.
I just order the "special"

just pulled the trigger on an oil change kit from DBC, and ordered some oil change kits for the dsg and haldex too, and what the heck... since I was blowing gas money, I finally ordered my Bilsteins!


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

just curious to know how many of you have started to use the 504.00/507.00 approved oils vs. the 50.200/505.01?

i know there are far less oils that come with the 504.00/507.00 approval but from what i've read it seems to protect better & longer while reducing sludge and piston deposits.

silversquirrel, congrats on the new co's!


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

don't see that every day. wonder what caused it.



Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;71174504 said:


> lol, just noticed the OP is banned. sucka.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone on here uses Torco or Amsoil? 

Would any of you guys on here be interested in doing a group buy for Amsoil?


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

i think i'm going to switch over to motul specific 504.00/507.00


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

pjunk1 said:


> congrats on the new co's!


.

no coils. 

HD's


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

SilverSquirrel said:


> .
> 
> no coils.
> 
> HD's


congrats nonetheless.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

munkeeboi83 said:


> Would any of you guys on here be interested in doing a group buy for Amsoil?



Only those not interested in maintaining their engine warranty.....no matter what Amsoil claims it doesn't
have VW's 502.00 certification. No certification--no warranty.


----------



## dj age one (Jun 2, 2000)

pjunk1 said:


> i think i'm going to switch over to motul specific 504.00/507.00


this oil is formulated for the CR TDI motors to protect the particulate filter from damage.

From what I understand, it does not have as good wear protection as the 505.01 oils, its not formulated for that.

stick with a 505.01/ 502.00 and you'll be fine, change it every 5k is most important.


----------



## EuroCheese (Feb 18, 2011)

Mobil 1 Full Synthetic + OEM filter - Works like a charm


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

EuroCheese said:


> Mobil 1 Full Synthetic + OEM filter - Works like a charm


:thumbup: agreed. thats all i use!


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

EuroCheese said:


> Mobil 1 Full Synthetic + OEM filter - Works like a charm


Bull****. It burns away close to 2 quarts between oil changes.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Dec 30, 2010)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;71240089 said:


> Bull****. It burns away close to 2 quarts between oil changes.


I'm going to have to agree with Machnicki, that Mobil 1 Synthetic does burn some oil. I've read from another thread that burning oil in our 2.0T cars is mainly due to bad rings in the cylinders. I have some Torco and Amsoil that I'm going to try this week and see how that compares to to Mobil 1 Synthetic. Torco and Amsoil are both Group IV oils compared to Group III oils which are not full synthetic as some people have said on the forum.


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes - I used 10-40 Mobil 1 synthetic almost exclusively with my 99 Passat for close to10 years. Even early in the engine's lifespan it consumed oil! If I switched back to standard oil, consumption dropped significantly. Don't know what's wrong with that stuff! I'm only at 20K with my A3 but I've seen absolutely no oil consumtion as yet with Lubro-Moly 5-40 synthetic.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Uber-A3 said:


> Fram filter is just a rebranded Mann or Mahle filter, most still have the original filter name burned into it.


Not anymore. First time I just bought the filter without checking in the box and wouldn't you know it, the thing is different and it is made in China. Not sure if it's really a big deal though. It actually has more pleats than the original for greater surface area. I think the major concerns with the Fram filters is with the back flow valves leaking or being prone to failure in their "can" filters.


----------



## kayubassist (Oct 7, 2009)

I tried

Castrol Syntec 
Liqui Molly (Lubro Molly?) 
Total 
(all unsure if 5W30 or 5W40, but anyway)

I liked Total the most.

gonna try Motul next time.

a guy with an FSI motor GTI says, based on his experiment, by using Blu Synthetic his cam follower lasted a lot longer than other oils.


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

Since I'm out of warranty, I used Rotella T6 5w-40 on my 2.0T. The other oil I use on my cars is Mobil 1 0w-40.

Excellent additive profiles and plenty of additives left at 7000 miles on several UOA's.


----------



## OneVW2many (May 29, 2002)

Liqui-Moly is Lubro Moly in the US as the Liqui name was already registered. I've used Lubro-Moly Synthoil High Tech 5W-40 in my 1.8T for about 60k miles and responded well never burned a drop. Now using in 2.0T which burns a little, but this oil has reduced the consumption to about half.


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

*Lubro-Moly !*

Of course everyone has their favorite oil, I used Mobil 1 and Castrol Syntec for years. But I'll second the motion for Lubro-Moly 5W-40! Read up on the specs for Lubro-Moly, it's really a very unique oil. I bought it on line last March from Import Replacement Parts in a case of 4 x 5L for only $123.76 + free shipping! I'm nearing my next 5K oil change and my oil level has absolutely not dropped over the past 5K. My Passat 2.0 turbo used to guzzle the Mobil 1 & Castrol like an oilaholic.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

anyone want to recommend a group IV oil that's on the vw 502.00 list that isn't too hard to get and won't break the bank.

i've been using castrol syntec but maybe i'm missing out.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Zetetic said:


> Of course everyone has their favorite oil, I used Mobil 1 and Castrol Syntec for years. But I'll second the motion for Lubro-Moly 5W-40! Read up on the specs for Lubro-Moly, it's really a very unique oil. I bought it on line last March from Import Replacement Parts in a case of 4 x 5L for only $123.76 + free shipping! I'm nearing my next 5K oil change and my oil level has absolutely not dropped over the past 5K. My Passat 2.0 turbo used to guzzle the Mobil 1 & Castrol like an oilaholic.


It isn't a very unique oil at all. What's ironic is that despite the name, they don't use moly in most of their oils.


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

Which of their oils have the additive? The oil I have is black.


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

I swear by Shell Rotella® T6 Full Synthetic 5W-40

you can get it at walmart for cheap, my second choice would be the TDT mobil one.

I think redline, royal pruple, and other more expensive options are a rip off when you get stuff that's been tested to be as good at walmart.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

theblue said:


> I swear by Shell Rotella® T6 Full Synthetic 5W-40
> 
> you can get it at walmart for cheap, my second choice would be the TDT mobil one.
> 
> I think redline, royal pruple, and other more expensive options are a rip off when you get stuff that's been tested to be as good at walmart.


Tested with our engine? In other turbo, direct-injection engines? Where's this test data you speak of? Redline has shown better results in multiple oil analysis with our specific engine.


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

my general research was done here, it was about a year ago so I can't recall all the specifics, but I couldn't find any advantage to spending more. The TDT and Rotella both continue to get rave reviews.

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

theblue said:


> my general research was done here, it was about a year ago so I can't recall all the specifics, but I couldn't find any advantage to spending more. The TDT and Rotella both continue to get rave reviews.
> 
> http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/


I'm pretty sure that's where MisterJJ is getting his info that Redline works best 

Rotella & TDT are great oils, just not as good as redline for our application.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

crew219 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's where MisterJJ is getting his info that Redline works best
> 
> Rotella & TDT are great oils, just not as good as redline for our application.


What about Motul 8100 X-Cess 5W40? That's what I have been running...any good for our 2.0T's?


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

crew219 said:


> Rotella & TDT are great oils, just not as good as redline for our application.


I'm fine with that conclusion. For me an EXCELLENT oil is good enough. I don't need the most expensive oil that money can buy which is negligibly better for use on a street driven car.

that said, I run redline 20w50 in my bmw track car, but this is spinning a never rebuilt 1992 inline 6 to 7200 rpms all day long.


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

Oils that have the highest ester concentrations such as Redline and Motul, may be the best for our direct injection motors since they burn cleaner. They are the most expensive because polyol esters cost more than polyalphaolefins (PAO). The quantity and characteristics of the additive package is equally as important. That is why oils with slightly lower ester content with the right additives such as Rotella T6 and Mobil TDT are excellent choices too. Here is some interesting reading material about esters; I highlighted the important points:

ESTERS IN SYNTHETIC LUBRICANTS

By T. G. Schaefer

In the simplest terms, esters can be defined as the reaction products of acids and alcohols. Thousands of different kinds of esters are commercially produced for a broad range of applications. Within the realm of synthetic lubrication, a relatively small but still substantial family of esters have been found to be very useful in severe environment applications. This paper shall provide a general overview of the more common esters used in synthetic lubricants and discuss their important benefits and utilities.

Esters have been used successfully in lubrication for more than 60 years and are the preferred stock in many severe applications where their benefits solve problems or bring value. For example, esters have been used exclusively in jet engine lubricants worldwide for over 50 years due to their unique combination of low temperature flowability with clean high temperature operation. Esters are also the preferred stock in the new synthetic refrigeration lubricants used with CFC replacement refrigerants. Here the combination of branching and polarity make the esters miscible with the HFC refrigerants and improves both low and high temperature performance characteristics. In automotive applications, the first qualified synthetic crankcase motor oils were based entirely on ester formulations and these products were quite successful when properly formulated. *Esters have given way to PAOs in this application due to PAOs lower cost and their formulating similarities to mineral oil. Nevertheless, esters are often used in combination with PAOs in full synthetic motor oils in order to balance the effect on seals, solubilize additives, reduce volatility, and improve energy efficiency through higher lubricity. The percentage of ester used can vary anywhere from 5 to 25% depending upon the desired properties and the type of ester employed.*

The new frontier for esters is the industrial marketplace where the number of products, applications, and operating conditions is enormous. In many cases, the very same equipment which operates satisfactorily on mineral oil in one plant could benefit greatly from the use of an ester lubricant in another plant where the equipment is operated under more severe conditions. This is a marketplace where old problems or new challenges can arise at any time or any location. The high performance properties and custom design versatility of esters is ideally suited to solve these problems. Ester lubricants have already captured certain niches in the industrial market such as reciprocating air compressors and high temperature industrial oven chain lubricants. When one focuses on temperature extremes and their telltale signs such as smoking and deposits, the potential applications for the problem solving ester lubricants are virtually endless.

Ester Chemistry

In many ways esters are very similar to the more commonly known and used synthetic hydrocarbons or PAOs. Like PAOs, esters are synthesized from relatively pure and simple starting materials to produce predetermined molecular structures designed specifically for high performance lubrication. Both types of synthetic basestocks are primarily branched hydrocarbons which are thermally stable, have high viscosity indices, and lack the undesirable and unstable impurities found in conventional petroleum based oils. The primary structural difference between esters and PAOs is the presence of oxygen in the hydrocarbon molecules in the form of multiple ester linkages (COOR) which impart polarity to the molecules. This polarity affects the way esters behave as lubricants in the following ways:

1) Volatility: The polarity of the ester molecules causes them to be attracted to one another and this intermolecular attraction requires more energy (heat) for the esters to transfer from a liquid to a gaseous state. Therefore, at a given molecular weight or viscosity, the esters will exhibit a lower vapor pressure which translates into a higher flash point and a lower rate of evaporation for the lubricant. Generally speaking, the more ester linkages in a specific ester, the higher its flash point and the lower its volatility.
*
2) Lubricity: Polarity also causes the ester molecules to be attracted to positively charged metal surfaces. As a result, the molecules tend to line up on the metal surface creating a film which requires additional energy (load) to wipe them off. The result is a stronger film which translates into higher lubricity and lower energy consumption in lubricant applications.*

3) Detergency/Dispersency: The polar nature of esters also makes them good solvents and dispersants. This allows the esters to solubilize or disperse oil degradation by-products which might otherwise be deposited as varnish or sludge, and translates into cleaner operation and improved additive solubility in the final lubricant.

4) Biodegradability: While stable against oxidative and thermal breakdown, the ester linkage provides a vulnerable site for microbes to begin their work of biodegrading the ester molecule. This translates into very high biodegradability rates for ester lubricants and allows more environmentally friendly products to be formulated.

Another important difference between esters and PAOs is the incredible versatility in the design of ester molecules due to the high number of commercially available acids and alcohols from which to choose. For example, if one is seeking a 6 cSt synthetic basestock, the choices available with PAOs are a straight cut 6 cSt or a “dumbbell” blend of a lighter and heavier PAO. In either case, the properties of the resulting basestock are essentially the same. With esters, literally dozens of 6 cSt products can be designed each with a different chemical structure selected for the specific desired property. This allows the “ester engineer” to custom design the structure of the ester molecules to an optimized set of properties determined by the end customer or application. The performance properties that can be varied in ester design include viscosity, viscosity index, volatility, high temperature coking tendencies, biodegradability, lubricity, hydrolytic stability, additive solubility, and seal compatibility.

As with any product, there are also downsides to esters. The most common concern when formulating with ester basestocks is compatibility with the elastomer material used in the seals. All esters will tend to swell and soften most elastomer seals however, the degree to which they do so can be controlled through proper selection. When seal swell is desirable, such as in balancing the seal shrinkage and hardening characteristics of PAOs, more polar esters should be used such as those with lower molecular weight and/or higher number of ester linkages. When used as the exclusive basestock, the ester should be designed for compatibility with seals or the seals should be changed to those types which are more compatible with esters.

Another potential disadvantage with esters is their ability to react with water or hydrolyze under certain conditions. Generally this hydrolysis reaction requires the presence of water and heat with a relatively strong acid or base to catalyze the reaction. Since esters are usually used in very high temperature applications, high amounts of water are usually not present and hydrolysis is rarely a problem in actual use. Where the application environment may lead to hydrolysis, the ester structure can be altered to greatly improve its hydrolytic stability and additives can be selected to minimize any effects.

The following is a discussion of the structures and features of the more common ester families used in synthetic lubrication.

Diesters

Diesters were the original ester structures introduced to synthetic lubricants during the second World War. These products are made by reacting monohydric alcohols with dibasic acids creating a molecule which may be linear, branched, or aromatic and with two ester groups. Diesters which are often abbreviated DBE (dibasic acid esters) are named after the type of dibasic acid used and are often abbreviated with letters. For example, a diester made by reacting isodecyl alcohol with adipic acid would be known as an “adipate” type diester and would be abbreviated “DIDA” (Diisodecyl Adipate).

Listed below are the more common families of diesters used in synthetic lubricants, and the alcohols most commonly employed.

Adipates are the most widely used diesters due to their low relative cost and good balance of properties. They generally range from about 2.3 to 5.3 cSt at 100°C and exhibit pour points below -60°C. The viscosity indices of adipates usually run from about 130 to 150 and their oxidative stability, like most of the diesters, are comparable to PAOs. The primary difference between adipate diesters and PAOs is the presence of two ester linkages and the associated polarity benefits outlined previously. The most common use of adipate diesters is in combination with PAOs in numerous applications such as screw compressor oils, gear and transmission oils, automotive crankcase oils, and hydraulic fluids. Adipates are also used as the sole basestock where biodegradability is desired or high temperature cleanliness is critical such as in textile lubricants and oven chain oils.

Azelates, Sebacates, and Dodecanedioates are similar to adipates except that in each case the carbon chain length (backbone) of the dibasic acid is longer. This “backbone stretching” significantly increases viscosity index and improves the lubricity characteristics of the ester while retaining all the desirable properties of the adipates. The only downside to these types of diesters is price which tends to run about 50 - 100+% higher than adipates at the wholesale level. This group of linear DBEs are mainly used in older military specifications and where the lubricity factor becomes an important parameter.

Phthalates are aromatic diesters and this ring structure greatly reduces the viscosity index (usually well below 100) and eliminates most of the biodegradability benefit. In all other respects, phthalates behave similar to other diesters and are about 20 - 30% lower in cost. Phthalates are used extensively in air compressor lubricants (especially the reciprocating type) where low viscosity index is the norm and low cost clean operation is desirable.

Dimerates are made by combining two oleic acids which creates a large branched dibasic acid from which interesting diesters are made. Dimerates exhibit high viscosity and high viscosity indices while retaining excellent low temperature flow. Compared to adipates, dimerates are higher in price (30 - 40%), have marginal biodegradability, and are not as clean in high temperature operations. Their lubricity is good and they are often used in synthetic gear oils and 2-cycle oils.

The alcohols used to make diesters will also affect the properties of the finished esters and thus are important factors in the design process. For example, three of the common alcohols used to make diesters each contain eight carbons, and when reacted with adipic acid, all create a dioctyl adipate. However, the properties are entirely different. The n-octyl adipate would have the highest viscosity and the highest viscosity index (about 50% higher then the 2-ethylhexyl adipate) but would exhibit a relatively high freeze point making their use in low temperature applications virtually impossible. By branching the octyl alcohol, the other two DOAs exhibit no freeze point tendencies and have pour points well below -60°C. The isooctyl adipate offers the best balance of properties combining a high viscosity index with a wide temperature range. The 2-ethylhexyl adipate has a VI about 45 units lower and a somewhat higher volatility. These examples demonstrate the importance of combining the right alcohols with the right acids when designing diester structures and allows the ester engineer a great deal of flexibility in his work. In addition, the alcohols may be reacted alone or blended with other alcohols to form coesters with their own unique properties.
*
Polyol Esters

The term “polyol esters” is short for neopentyl polyol esters which are made by reacting monobasic acids with polyhedric alcohols having a neopentyl structure. The unique feature of the structure of polyol ester molecules is the fact that there are no hydrogens on the beta-carbon. Since this “beta-hydrogen” is the first site of thermal attack on diesters, eliminating this site substantially elevates the thermal stability of polyol esters and allows them to be used at much higher temperatures. In addition, polyol esters usually have more ester groups than the diesters and this added polarity further reduces volatility and enhances the lubricity characteristics while retaining all the other desirable properties inherent with diesters. This makes polyol esters ideally suited for the higher temperature applications where the performance of diesters and PAOs begin to fade.*

Like diesters, many different acids and alcohols are available for manufacturing polyol esters and indeed an even greater number of permutations are possible due to the multiple ester linkages. Unlike diesters, polyol esters (POEs) are named after the alcohol instead of the acid and the acids are often represented by their carbon chain length. For example, a polyol ester made by reacting a mixture of nC8 and nC10 fatty acids with trimethylolpropane alcohol would be referred to as a “TMP” ester and represented as TMP C8C10. The following is a list of the more common types of polyol esters:

Neopentyl Glycols (NPGs) - 2 Hydroxyls
Trimethylolpropanes (TMPs) - 3 Hydroxyls
Pentaerythritols (PEs) - 4 Hydroxyls
DiPentaerythritols (DiPEs) - 6 Hydroxyls

Each of the alcohols shown above have no beta-hydrogens and differ primarily in the number of hydroxyl groups they contain for reaction with the fatty acids. The difference in ester properties as they relate to the alcohols are primarily those related to molecular weight such as viscosity, pour point, flash point, and volatility. The versatility in designing these fluids is primarily related to the selection and mix of the acids esterified onto the alcohols.

The normal or linear acids all contribute similar performance properties with the physicals being influenced by their carbon chain length or molecular weight. For example, lighter acids such as C5 may be desirable for reducing low temperature viscosity on the higher alcohols, or the same purpose can be achieved by esterifying longer acids (C10) onto the shorter alcohols. While the properties of the normal acids are mainly related to the chain length, there are some more subtle differences among them which can allow the formulator to vary such properties as thermal stability and lubricity.

Branched acids add a new dimension since the length, location, and number of branches all impact the performance of the final ester. For example, a branch incorporated near the acid group may help to hinder hydrolysis while multiple branches may be useful for building viscosity, improving low temperature flow, and enhancing thermal stability and cleanliness. The versatility of this family is best understood when one considers that multiple acids are usually co-esterified with the polyol alcohol allowing the ester engineer to control multiple properties in a single ester. Indeed single acids are rarely used in polyol esters because of the enchanced properties that can be obtained through co-esterification.

Polyol esters can extend the high temperature operating range of a lubricant by as much as 50 - 100°C due to their superior stability and low volatility. They are also renowned for their film strength and increased lubricity which is useful in reducing energy consumption in many applications. The only downside of polyol esters compared to diesters is their higher price tag, generally 20 - 70+% higher on a wholesale basis.

The major application for polyol esters is jet engine lubricants where they have been used exclusively for more than 40 years. In this application, the oil is expected to flow at -65°C, pump readily at -40°C, and withstand sump temperature over 200°C with drain intervals measured in years. Only polyol esters have been found to satisfy this demanding application and incorporating even small amounts of diesters or PAOs will cause the lubricant to fail vital specifications.Polyol esters are also the ester of choice for blending with PAOs in passenger car motor oils. This change from lower cost diesters to polyols was driven primarily by the need for reduced fuel consumption and lower volatility in modern specifications. They are sometimes used in 2-cycle oils as well for the same reasons. In industrial markets polyol esters are used extensively in synthetic refrigeration lubricants due to their miscibility with non-chlorine refrigerants. They are also widely used in very high temperature operations such as industrial oven chains, tenter frames, stationary turbine engines, high temperature grease, fire resistant transformer coolants, fire resistant hydraulic fluids, and textile lubricants.

In general, polyol esters represent the highest performance level available for high temperature applications at a reasonable price. Although they cost more than many other types of synthetics, the benefits often combine to make this chemistry the most cost effective in severe environment applications. The primary benefits include extended life, higher temperature operation, reduced maintenance and downtime, lower energy consumption, reduced smoke and disposal, and biodegradability.

Other esters

While diesters and polyol esters represent the most widely used ester families in synthetic lubrication, two other families are worth mentioning. These are monoesters and trimellitates.

Monoesters are made by reacting monohydric alcohols with monobasic fatty acids creating a molecule with a single ester linkage and linear or branched alkyl groups. These products are generally very low in viscosity (usually under 2 cSt at 100°C) and exhibit extremely low pour points and high VIs. The presence of the ester linkage imparts polarity which helps to offset the high volatility expected with such small molecules. Hence, when compared to a hydrocarbon of equal molecular weight, a monoester will have a significantly higher flash point giving it a broader temperature range in use. Monoesters are used primarily for extremely cold applications such as in Arctic hydraulic oils and deep sea drilling. They can also be used in formulating automotive aftermarket additives to improve cold starting.

Trimellitates are aromatic triesters which are similar to the phthalates described under diesters but with a third ester linkage. By taking on three alcohols, the trimellitates are significantly more viscous then the linear adipates or phthalates. Viscosities range from about 9 to 20 cSt at 100°C. Like phthalates, trimellitates have a low viscosity index and poor biodegradability with a price range between adipates and polyols. Trimellitates are generally used where high viscosity is needed as in gear lubricants, chain lubricants, and grease.

Summary

Esters are a broad and diverse family of synthetic lubricant basestocks which can be custom designed to meet specific physical and performance properties. The inherent polarity of esters improves their performance in lubrication by reducing volatility, increasing lubricity, providing cleaner operation, and making the products biodegradable. A wide range of available raw materials allow an ester designer the ability to optimize a product over a wide range of variables in order to maximize the performance and value to the client. They may be used alone in very high temperature applications for optimum performance or blended with PAOs or other synthetic basestocks where their complementary properties improve the balance of the finished lubricant. Esters have been used in synthetic lubricants for more than 60 years and continue to grow as the drive for efficiency make operating environments more severe. Because of the complexity involved in the designing, selecting, and blending of an ester basestock, the choice of the optimum ester should be left to a qualified ester engineer who can better balance the desired properties.


----------

